# Adding another LGD!



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

We will be adding another Akbash to our farm. We already have a 16 month old female named Macey. She will be 19 months old by the time we get him. The litters where born the first of this month. We will either be adding one that is a full brother to Macey or one that is from her full sister. I need one that I can put with the babies after they are weaned cause I cant leave the main herd without a protector to many predators in my area. It will be a while before he will be ready to help Macey out but I wouldn't consider buying one from anyone else besides where we got Macey from. We have been on the waiting list for 9 months now an it will be the first of March before we can bring him home. 

Their dogs are in such high demand that they had to breed both of their dogs this time to help insure everyone that was on the waiting list got one. They do a wonderful job with their puppies. They are born with sheep, live with the sheep an then when they are weaned they are put in with their yearling sheep. They have minimal human contact (which I prefer for my needs).


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations! Been thinking about taking the leap myself...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! You will have to post pics!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Can you tell me where they are located? And if they have a website? I've been looking for one of these dogs
Thanks


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

They are located in West Plains Missouri, its over by the boot hill. They do have a website its http://www.persimmoncreek.net/akbash-dogs.html they have a lot of great info on the Akbash breed. Jason is wonderful to work with. They are always willing to help with any problems with your dog after bringing them home. Ive had mine for over a year now an will still contact them with questions an they are always happy to answer. They also know their pups personalities an will try to get you the right pup for your situation.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I will post pics asap when I get him home!! 2 more months!!!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that you give the Akbash such high praises! We're bringing home a female Akbash puppy from a breeder in Colorado in just a couple weeks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How exciting!


----------

